# NYC Journeyman license question



## javester (Feb 19, 2021)

Hey guys, so I just got my 5 years in, trying to get my NYC Journeyman license. I have my Signed and sealed letters from employers. My question is on the website one of the requirements says Department of Labor approved apprenticeship/training program certificate . I worked always local shop non union. Can I still get this certificate and take the test or was I supposed to get this 5 years ago. Also i got my 5 W2s, can i send copies of those or does it have to be requested from social security site and how long is the wait time to get those. Thank you guys.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Yes, you have one week


----------



## javester (Feb 19, 2021)

One week for exactly what?


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

javester said:


> One week for exactly what?


to post a proper intro if you think your going to get any info...other than a ball busting...follow this link..








GUIDELINES TO POST AN INTRODUCTION


In order to join this community you need to demonstrate you are a professional in the trades outlined in the rules. We ask you to post an introduction. Are you an employee, apprentice, journeyman, business owner? Tell us if you had to go to trade school. How long? How many hours or...




www.plumbingzone.com


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

javester said:


> Hey guys, so I just got my 5 years in, trying to get my NYC Journeyman license. I have my Signed and sealed letters from employers. My question is on the website one of the requirements says Department of Labor approved apprenticeship/training program certificate . I worked always local shop non union. Can I still get this certificate and take the test or was I supposed to get this 5 years ago. Also i got my 5 W2s, can i send copies of those or does it have to be requested from social security site and how long is the wait time to get those. Thank you guys.











GUIDELINES TO POST AN INTRODUCTION


In order to join this community you need to demonstrate you are a professional in the trades outlined in the rules. We ask you to post an introduction. Are you an employee, apprentice, journeyman, business owner? Tell us if you had to go to trade school. How long? How many hours or...




www.plumbingzone.com


----------



## javester (Feb 19, 2021)

I just registered on the website, I had no idea that I had to post an introduction, no reason to give me a hard time dude.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

javester said:


> I just registered on the website, I had no idea that I had to post an introduction, no reason to give me a hard time dude.


 Get used to it, gonna get it even after you've been here a while. Best have thick skin. 
The reason you didn't get hit harder is you at least made the statement you did. Imagine how non-plumbers get ran through the ringer.😱


----------



## javester (Feb 19, 2021)

I understand, its all good ehehhe


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

javester said:


> I just registered on the website, I had no idea that I had to post an introduction, no reason to give me a hard time dude.


Ignorance of the law can not be allowed as an excuse.

The same goes for code


----------



## javester (Feb 19, 2021)

Completely understand


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

javester said:


> Completely understand


Do they still teach you guys how to solder? I would guess that for fire code you don't use non-metallic piping, is this the case? I'd imagine that with all the modern fire alarm systems propress would be quite tempting, is it legal there?

I prefer to sweat most of the copper I work on, doing service I usually never have more than a dozen joints. It's easier to work on later. Of course I frequently use propress valves and slip couplings for certain instances.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

javester said:


> I just registered on the website, I had no idea that I had to post an introduction, no reason to give me a hard time dude.


what hard time??? welcome aboard......that aint nothing..as the others said we have alot of hacks pretending to try and get info..they get hammered..yours was just a wink or nod..LOL..


----------



## javester (Feb 19, 2021)

In Nyc new construction we only use copper and cast iron. Usually everything is solder under 2 inch everything over that is brazed.


----------



## javester (Feb 19, 2021)

You will never see pex or pvc here


----------



## javester (Feb 19, 2021)

Some jobs allow grove copper for mains, but mostly jobs are brazing


----------



## javester (Feb 19, 2021)

Pro press is very rarely allowed here also


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

javester said:


> *You will never see pex* or pvc *here*



Oh boy something isn't right. Unless it's illegal the first bidder using pex will win all the contracts and become millionaire overnight.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> what hard time??? welcome aboard......that aint nothing..as the others said we have alot of hacks pretending to try and get info..they get hammered..yours was just a wink or nod..LOL..


This is correct. We absolutely hammer the hacks and diy'ers looking for our expertise for free. Lots of fun.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Tango said:


> Oh boy something isn't right. Unless it's illegal the first bidder using pex will win all the contracts and become millionaire overnight.


its because of the unions...whatever method takes the longest is what they use...unions in the city run the place...keeps them employed longer on each job..


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> its because of the unions...whatever method takes the longest is what they use...unions in the city run the place...keeps them employed longer on each job..


Maybe in your area but not here, I've been on a few big jobs where they had to tear down everything and start over. I remember my last 2 year as an employee the non union company went kaput or something and us from the union had to remove 4 entire floors of Cast iron because it was all done wrong. The building owner learned a big lesson. Over here non union usually equals workers who have never attended plumbing school or have any certification. I also remember back a long time ago the union workers had to redo an oil refinery because of non union and imported workers from another continent.


----------



## ken53 (Mar 1, 2011)

Tango said:


> Maybe in your area but not here, I've been on a few big jobs where they had to tear down everything and start over. I remember my last 2 year as an employee the non union company went kaput or something and us from the union had to remove 4 entire floors of Cast iron because it was all done wrong. The building owner learned a big lesson. Over here non union usually equals workers who have never attended plumbing school or have any certification. I also remember back a long time ago the union workers had to redo an oil refinery because of non union and imported workers from another continent.


That sounds like Saskatchewan I was hired to run a non-union job it was a school. One man on the whole site had a license, me. I walked away 2 days after I started, it was such a gong show.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Tango said:


> Maybe in your area but not here, I've been on a few big jobs where they had to tear down everything and start over. I remember my last 2 year as an employee the non union company went kaput or something and us from the union had to remove 4 entire floors of Cast iron because it was all done wrong. The building owner learned a big lesson. Over here non union usually equals workers who have never attended plumbing school or have any certification. I also remember back a long time ago the union workers had to redo an oil refinery because of non union and imported workers from another continent.


nyc unions are as close to the mafia as you can get....


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

ken53 said:


> That sounds like Saskatchewan I was hired to run a non-union job it was a school. One man on the whole site had a license, me. I walked away 2 days after I started, it was such a gong show.


I was a 1st year apprentice and somehow I went to work in Ontario where jobs don't have to be union, so the job consisted of running new black pipe in a 10 story apartment building and put in rad heating. I found it real strange since I was such a green horn I wasn't supplied any tools and since in our province Union is mandatory with trade certificates people knew how to plumb, I realized the workers around me had no trade certificates or knowledge. One day the foreman asked me how to connect to a laundry tub spout to the boiler system. He didn't know how!!!! The next day I asked the boss for a raise to equal the wages of a real 1st apprentice compared to a minimum wage and I was fired.


----------



## javester (Feb 19, 2021)

I was in local 1 plumbers union, I quit after a week weeks, hated the mentality and the politics. They basically scum anyone who is not union.


----------



## javester (Feb 19, 2021)

Anyways, since no one wants to be helpful regarding original topic, ill just email dob licensing thank you anyways guys.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Tango said:


> ........connect to a laundry tub spout to the boiler system..........


WTF is a laundry tub spout? And why would it be connected to the boiler piping?

Do you mean a boiler drain? Like a hose spigot? Laundry tubs ain't had hose spigots in at least 70 years! lolz I love you tango, must be a french thing.


----------



## javester (Feb 19, 2021)

what the hell are you talking about lmao


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

javester said:


> what the hell are you talking about lmao


He means a boiler drain. Don't mind him, he's pseudo-french.  Much love @Tango


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

skoronesa said:


> WTF is a laundry tub spout? And why would it be connected to the boiler piping?
> 
> Do you mean a boiler drain? Like a hose spigot? Laundry tubs ain't had hose spigots in at least 70 years! lolz I love you tango, must be a french thing.
> 
> ...


Whatever it's called in New York a laundry tub faucet if you prefer, he wanted to permanently connect the faucet to the boiler for the water feed. As a beginner I knew that a boiler feed was connected directly to a water supply not with a garden hose!


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

javester said:


> Anyways, since no one wants to be helpful regarding original topic, ill just email dob licensing thank you anyways guys.


ah, and now the attitude post because you didnt get your info..maybe no one knows the answer, but there is a new invention called the telephone..you can actually call NYC and ask them about the certificate and get the info from the horses mouth,,yeah it takes a little effort...nothing in life is easy, nor will people do your leg work for you...


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

javester said:


> Anyways, since no one wants to be helpful regarding original topic, ill just email dob licensing thank you anyways guys.


It's not that we don't want to be helpful, it's just that we aren't nyc plumbers. When we have nothing relevant to add we usually just crack jokes. It doesn't mean we don't love you. 

Usually the best thing to do is contact the AHJ(Authority Having Jurisdiction), that is, the people in charge of what you want to do.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

skoronesa said:


> It's not that we don't want to be helpful, it's just that we aren't nyc plumbers. When we have nothing relevant to add we usually just crack jokes. It doesn't mean we don't love you.
> 
> Usually the best thing to do is contact the AHJ(Authority Having Jurisdiction), that is, the people in charge of what you want to do.


seems the new breed of snowflakes wants mommy or daddy to get them the job and all the info or have some one else do the hard work for a job or license.....just my observation from all the PARENTS asking for their grown kids and the younglings that ask here rather than the jurisdiction in charge...
I called the towns and areas that I wanted licenses in and ask what the requirements were..but the younger generation has schit communication skills..if they cant text or email it..they have no clue how to speak person to person...


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> seems the new breed of snowflakes wants mommy or daddy to get them the job and all the info or have some one else do the hard work for a job or license.....just my observation from all the PARENTS asking for their grown kids...........


I think they're just doing what most parents WANT to do but don't know better to actually not do it. There are a lot of things you shouldn't do for your kids simply so they learn to do it themselves.

My motto is, if you don't ask you don't get. I agree with you, these kids better learn to ask for themselves or they ain't gonna get.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

skoronesa said:


> I think they're just doing what most parents WANT to do but don't know better to actually not do it. There are a lot of things you shouldn't do for your kids simply so they learn to do it themselves.
> 
> My motto is, if you don't ask you don't get. I agree with you, these kids better learn to ask for themselves or they ain't gonna get.


they have to grow up and fend for themselves and making mistakes along the way is how you learn...I dont think we will hear back from this child since he didnt get any free schit or a fast simple answer...


----------

